# Using custom fonts on websites



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I want to use a font I have called "Edwardian Script ITC". Can I just simply put it in the HTML using the face= or is there something else I have to do so others can see this font correctly?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello,

Unless others have the font installed on their PCs, you will need to make a JPEG image of the font. Hope this helps. :1angel:


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

The jpg is probably the easiest way to go, but make sure you properly tag the image so people with images disabled and those using screen readers know what it says.

Alternately you can find a place where the font is available for download and add a link from your site for people to use if the font doesn't show right.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok I went with an image. How do you "Tag it properly"? I am very very new at website design. Let me know. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

When you post an image, there's a code you add that comes up as an alternate to the image for screen readers and "images off" users.

I'm not very good with straight html, but the web editors I use provide the option when I insert the image into the document.

Below is the code from a site I maintain. I replaced the specific link info with . . . to make it more readable.

<p align="center"><img alt="The Civil Air Patrol maintains a fleet of Cessnas." border="" src="http:// . . ./cap-aircraft400.jpg" vspace="0" hspace="0"></p>


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

:wave:



gistek said:


> <p align="center"><img *alt="The Civil Air Patrol maintains a fleet of Cessnas."* border="" src="http:// . . ./cap-aircraft400.jpg" vspace="0" hspace="0"></p>


The bold red above is the code gistek is talking about.


----------



## after5pc (Jul 10, 2008)

Acer2000 is right. If you use a special font that is not one of the defaults in most PCs (i.e. Arial, Verdana, Times New Roman, etc.) then someone browsing your site won't see that font if it's not included in their system fonts.

And just to reiterate what everyone's already been saying, here's the code for images:

<img alt="your image tag goes here" src="urlofyourimagefile" />


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ah ok. I get it now. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Since this is about fonts I thought I would look around online. Seems most recommend sticking with a safe font while using unique fonts, like in a logo, as an image. Check out the site below. It allows you to compare different fonts with different settings.

Typetester


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Jaxo, thanks. I'll take a peek at that. Did you see I posted a reply in my other thread? Any suggestions over there?


----------

